# Re. Warner's Holiday Camp



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry about this but I've just realised I've made a humungous mistake about the name Warner's. 
It used to belong to Warner's, but later on became Blue Waters Holiday site. Ooops! I did wonder why it was so different to how I remembered! It must have been redone when Blue Waters took over. Anyway, hope to get in again soon & get some more pics. What do I do about the name now? Any ideas anyone? 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Bishop (Mar 31, 2007)

You could click on the edit tab on your first post then change the name. Or just leave it as it is? If you need any help Foxylady then PM me.

b


----------

